# Triphala and breastfeeding



## Spudtastic

I'm not sure if the right group for this but I thought the natural parenting group might get more answers.

My dd2is 11 months and I plan to breastfeed until 2 years unless she self weans.

I really think the ayurvedic remedy of triphala would be appropriate for me right now. Does anyone else take triphala whilst breastfeeding? It's only dried ground berries. It does have a gut healing effect and slight laxative. It would be good if it went into my breastmilk as my daughter had constipation issues due to antibiotics. Thoughts?


----------

